# Rescued a dog last night



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Thank goodness you were there to rescue her. Poor wee thing.

Will someone be going over to check her today to make sure the animal control has gotten there?

Aren't husbands a bummer sometimes!!!! 

I'd have a housefull too!!!!!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, I called at 7:00 this morning and left another message and they called me around 7:15 saying they were heading to the house. I called my husband at 7:20 and he said when he got out of the shower in just a towel he saw a lady in the town van pull in to get her. I wanted to stay home from work today just to be sure!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Bless you for helping her! Is there somewhere you can check -- in addition to the newspaper -- for anyone who might be looking for her? I know Petfinder has a classifieds section for lost and found pets.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I posted on petfinder and craigslist. We're in Southern MA, literally on the corner of MA and RI where it meets at the NE corner of RI, so I posted both in the Providence and Boston craigslist. 

There was a dog that travelled from Conn. to a neighboring town last month in a matter of hours. I just wonder where this poor thing came from. I left another message at the animal control office saying that I want to hear about how she's doing etc, so hopefully they call back.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Just talked to them, they hold on to him (un-neutered male, yikes!) for 10 days before he can be adopted. I thought it was a girl... he and Rusty got a bit "close" yesterday. I know Rusty was showing who's house it was, but this dog was kissing Rusty in a naughty spot alot!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 2 males (ages 8 mo and 4 mo) are always 'kissing' each other there also :doh:  --I think they are just helping to clean things up for each other. 
I hope if someone has lost their dog they are reunited with it but if no owner comes forward it would be great if Rusty gets a new brother.
Cathy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first Irish Setter showed up, no collar so no ID tags or rabies tag, of course, thin, covered in fleas and ticks, a gash on his hip. I cleaned him up, fed him, looked in lost & found--no ad for lost IS. He was so well trained and well mannered (and nuetered) that i knew he had been well loved at one time. There was never an ad in the paper sohe ended up being my baby for 8 years. I had called him Red Dog a first, knowing i would find his owners. The name Red stuck.

Also when youngest was about 4, he came running in one day telling me there was something in our yard. i asked him what it was and he kinda rolled his eyes and said "A baboon or an anteater." I went out and LOL, it was a tri color afghan hound. She came right to me, tail wagging. No ID tag, but did have rabies tag. I called the vet's number listed and gave the tag number and our phone number. A little later owners called to get directions to the house and came and got her.

I guess it was 4 years ago i picked up a golden in the parking lot of the grocery store. When I checked inside they said she had been there all morning looking lost. Brought her home, called the vet (next town) the next morning (found her on ne Year's Day) Was funny because as soon as i said i had found this golden in HEB parking lot the girl said 'That is probably Pixy." She checked records and sure enough the rabies tag belonged to Pixy. Long story short, pixy was scared of fireworks. owners had let her out early tahe night before thinking no fireworks that early. But someone did let of crackers and Pixy took off. The HEB where i found her was almost 5 miles from where she lived. She was 10 and the owners were sure happy to have her back.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It's so great when you can return a dog that is missed like that.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

That's great! If you're serious about keeping her, you should be able to tell the shelter that you want her and if they don't find the owner in X days you have the first choice to adopt her. We found a big sweet Golden boy once and they didn't find his owner within X days so we took him to a private Golden rescue run by agility friends.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sure someone really misses him and wants to get him back. I know when Jesse and Cider got away, I was really thankful to the people that called animal control. I don't know what I would have done if they had not found the two of them. Wait the X number of days, and he'll be yours.


----------

